
List of inventors killed by their own inventions - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_inventors_killed_by_their_own_inventions
======
dang
Posted many times. Some past threads for the curious:

2009
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=800243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=800243)

2011
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3064098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3064098)

2016
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13211574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13211574)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=List%20of%20inventors%20killed...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=List%20of%20inventors%20killed%20by%20their%20own%20inventions&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
arcboii92
For me it appeared right next to the same post from 10 hours earlier.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20112207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20112207)

[https://i.imgur.com/6sPa85y.png](https://i.imgur.com/6sPa85y.png)

------
mr3martinis
Surprised Thomas Midgley isn’t on there. He contributed to developing leaded
gasoline and CFCs, and was strangled to death by one of his inventions.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Midgley_Jr](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Midgley_Jr).

